# Move completed



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

We have now moved into the new house and it is really nice to sit with lights on and no horrible smells. Most stuff is unpacked and will be complete by the weekend. dogs have settled in their compound. Still have to sort out the broadband as we did try Ole but the signal was not good enough. But at least we are here and happy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

uffington15 said:


> We have now moved into the new house and it is really nice to sit with lights on and no horrible smells. Most stuff is unpacked and will be complete by the weekend. dogs have settled in their compound. Still have to sort out the broadband as we did try Ole but the signal was not good enough. But at least we are here and happy


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

I'm really pleased for you

Jo xxxx


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I'm really pleased for you
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thanks Jo, bad news is it means we will be around for a bit longer and will have more stupid questions \i'm sure


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good for you!!

Hepa


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

uffington15 said:


> We have now moved into the new house and it is really nice to sit with lights on and no horrible smells. Most stuff is unpacked and will be complete by the weekend. dogs have settled in their compound. Still have to sort out the broadband as we did try Ole but the signal was not good enough. But at least we are here and happy


Time to go onto your profile and update your 'location' so it doesn't say England!!!


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

see you in england next year


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Ok so I forgot to change that bit, have done so now lol. Here in Spain, lots to get used to but hey that's the fun


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> Here in Spain, lots to get used to but hey that's the fun


Exactly!

Hope you can enjoy it now.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

uffington15 said:


> Thanks Jo, bad news is it means we will be around for a bit longer and will have more stupid questions \i'm sure


der... de only stupid kwestion was der one u needed answered but never asked

Quoted from Detritius the Troll(sgt, Anhk Morpork City watch)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> der... de only stupid kwestion was der one u needed answered but never asked
> 
> Quoted from Detritius the Troll(sgt, Anhk Morpork City watch)



I have lots of those, but cos I'm a mod, I dared ask em!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## spareribs (Sep 6, 2009)

Uffington - Can I ask which area in catral you moved from ? We moved here on 16 December and based on your previous descriptions I'm convinced we have moved in to the house you left !


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

spareribs said:


> Uffington - Can I ask which area in catral you moved from ? We moved here on 16 December and based on your previous descriptions I'm convinced we have moved in to the house you left !


Have sent you pm


----------



## spareribs (Sep 6, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> Have sent you pm


Can you resend or point me in the direction of where to find that PM please. I have been all over, checked my settings and still none the wiser. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spareribs said:


> Can you resend or point me in the direction of where to find that PM please. I have been all over, checked my settings and still none the wiser. Thanks


you can't use the PM facility until you have made 5 posts - which you now have


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

spareribs said:


> Can you resend or point me in the direction of where to find that PM please. I have been all over, checked my settings and still none the wiser. Thanks


when you are signed in you will see a box on the top right showing you as logged in and private messages. Attached thumbnail may help


----------

